

Ask HN: What Sass blogs do you follow? - csmeder

I'm currently following:<p>- http://nex-3.com/ - creator of Sass and Haml<p>- http://chriseppstein.github.com/blog/ - creator of Compass<p>-http://blog.derekperez.com/<p>- http://wiseheartdesign.com/weblog/<p>Are there any other good blogs that regularly post about Sass techniques?
======
petercooper
Not exactly a blog (though it does have a feed) but <http://coder.io/tag/sass>
has a regularly updated list of Sass related articles and projects.

------
csmeder
Also, if willing, share your delicious links if you have any.

<http://www.delicious.com/csmeder/sass>

------
iisbum
From the Saas startup Apprenda: <http://www.saasblogs.com>

